# alte Aufnahmemethoden



## thelighter2 (12. Juli 2011)

Hay Forum,
habe mich neulich gefragt wie man so damals in den 90ern, Musik aufgenommen hat und welche Methoden man verwendet hat.Damals gab es ja diesen ganzen Digitalen kram (zumindest in diesem Ausmaß) nicht.

Ich tippe mal auf Bandmaschinen und zum Mixen SSL 4000E.
Gab es bevorzugte Geräte ?

Es würde mich brennend interessieren.

MfG Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Alex,

auch in den 90ern wurde schon fröhlich mit Computern Musik aufgezeichnet und bearbeitet.
Seit 1992 z.B. ist Steinberg Cubase Audio auf Windows und Mac Plattform verfügbar.
Seit 1993 dann Samplitude mit Harddisk-Recording.
ProTools mit 4 Audiospuren erschien 1991.

Also seit etwa Mitte der 90er ist die Audioaufzeichnung am Rechner schon ziemlich verbreitet, anfangs mit spezieller externer Hardware, da die damaligen Rechner noch nicht so leistungsfähig waren.
MIDI-Sequencer gab es schon etwas früher, damals natürlich noch stark auf externen Hardware-Klangerzeugern basierend. Rackversionen bekannter Keyboards und auch Hardware-Sampler (E-mu & Akai) waren verbreitet, Effektgeräte (z.B. Hallgeräte) waren ebenfalls sehr verbreitet.

Digitale Mehrspur-Bandmaschinen wurden Mitte der 90er Jahre populär. Allen voran wohl die Tascam DA-88, die 8 Spuren (oder mehr, wenn mehrere Maschinen gekoppelt wurden) aufzeichnen konnte. Von dem Gerät wurden bis Ende der 90er Jahre mehr als 60.000 Stück verkauft. 
Tascam war auch davor, in der analogen Zeit, schon äußerst beliebt. Mehrspurgeräte auf Basis von 1"- oder sogar 2"-Bändern hauptsächlich. Daneben gab es dann noch die 1/4" Maschinen von Studer und Technics und auch die 1/2" Maschinen von Studer.
Andere bekannte Hersteller von sehr großen Mehrspurmaschinen waren damals Ampex, Otari, MCI.

Mischpulte kamen in Studios oft auch aus dem Hause Studer, besonders das Studer 990 und das 928, aber es gab einfach viel zu viele Anbieter hervorragender und großer analoger Studiomischpulte, als dass man hier eine sinnvolle Auswahl posten könnte. Da müsste man ein wenig wissen, z.B. welche Größenordnung an Mischpulten dich interessiert und welcher Anwendungsfall.

Hoffe, das hilft schonmal ein wenig weiter. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## thelighter2 (12. Juli 2011)

Hey Martin,
erstmals Danke für die Hilfreiche und Ausführliche Antwort !
Joa wenn ich mir nun die Studer 990 Konsole, oder die anderen Geräte anschaue.
Merke ich das die zum Teil heute noch in Tonstudios gebrauch finden und Technisch noch nicht veraltet sind.
Bspw die Tascam DA-88 kostet heute rund 400 €.Wenn das Teil technisch überholt sein sollte, glaube ich kaum das es noch so viel Wert sei.

Was ich mich nun Frage ist, warum sich der Sound der kompletten Musikszene geändert hat.
Und ich rede nicht von Genres oder Stilrichtungen, ich beziehe mich nur auf der Soundtechnischen Ebene.
Die Songs von heute klingen allein Technisch, nicht so wie damals obwohl der Technische Fortschritt nicht ganz so spektakulär war.

Woran könnte es liegen?

MfG Alex


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2011)

Die Soundengineers haben gelernt, das Frequenzband auszuschöpfen und die Lautheit zu optimieren - weil die Gerätschaft nun (A) existent und (B) preiswert ist. Früher konnte man Mixer (also die Personen) noch am Sound der Platte/CD erkennen, inzwischen sind die Unterschiede feiner. In heutigen Zeiten kann auch eine Homeaufnahme klingen, als wäre sie in einem Millionenstudio produziert worden, Wissen vorausgesetzt - das war vor 15 Jahren so nicht möglich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juli 2011)

Hm, also ich denke schon, dass das im weitesten Sinne was mit Stilrichtung zu tun hat.
Es gibt durchaus noch jede Menge Künstler (sowohl Musiker als auch Tonmeister), die auf der technischen Seite altes Equipment und dessen Soundcharakteristik zu schätzen wissen.

Einfachstes, offensichtlistes Beispiel ist z.B. der Preis, der von (E-)Gitarristen für alte Instrumente und Verstärker bezahlt wird. Ähnliches gilt für Keyboarder, die feuchte Augen bekommen bei alten Fender Rhodes Pianos oder Hammond B3 Orgeln.

Aber auch in der Studiotechnik gibt es viele, die Vintage-Technik geradezu sammeln und auch viel damit arbeiten. Von alten analogen Synthies über alte Röhren-Effektgeräte, PreAmps, Mikrofone bis hin zu alten Mischpulten und Bandmaschinen.

Das Problem ist halt, dass diese alten Maschinen erstens ziemlich teuer in der Anschaffung sind und zweitens die Sache mit der Wartung / Instandhaltung auch nicht gerade einfach und billig ist. Und letztlich braucht man dann noch Personal, das diese Schätzchen auch richtig einsetzen kann. Übung macht den Meister, aber wie soll man im täglichen Geschäft noch Übung an diesen alten Geräten haben? Das macht sich dann eben auch in den Produktionskosten deutlich bemerkbar.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass richtig seltene Schätzchen äußerst rar sind, wie z.B. die EMI Redd.37 und Redd.51 Mischpulte aus den Beatles Tagen in Abbey Road. 

Letztlich muss ein Studio ja wirtschaftlich arbeiten und braucht deshalb Technik, die vielseitig einsetzbar ist. Die moderne Technik bietet da irrwitzige Möglichkeiten im Vergleich zu den "alten Kisten". Es gibt einige wenige Tonstudios die sich explizit auf Vintage-Technik spezialisiert haben, aber die sind eben sehr teuer (und trotzdem oft so gut gebucht, dass man keine Termine kriegt).

Also werden die meisten Musiker, die Wert auf Vintage-Sound legen, diese Technik nur punktuell in der Produktion einsetzen, wo sie (künstlerisch) besonders wichtig erscheint. Das Aufnahmemedium (analoge Bandmaschine vs. hochauflösende Digitalaufnahme) ist da in der Regel nicht so gefragt. Wichtig sind aber alle Gerätschaften VOR der Aufzeichnungsmaschine. Also wie oben genannt Instrumente, Mikrofone, Vorverstärker, Amps, Effektgeräte usw.
Und die werden noch richtig viel verwendet und sehr geschätzt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## CSS Depp (16. September 2011)

thelighter2 hat gesagt.:


> habe mich neulich gefragt wie man so damals in den 90ern, Musik aufgenommen hat und welche Methoden man verwendet hat.Damals gab es ja diesen ganzen Digitalen kram (zumindest in diesem Ausmaß) nicht.
> 
> Ich tippe mal auf Bandmaschinen und zum Mixen SSL 4000E.
> Gab es bevorzugte Geräte ?
> ...


 
es gibt hunderte von guten studio mischpulten in allen grössen, formfaktoren
und preislagen, aber ein "bevorzugtes" gibt es da sicherlich nicht.

und wenn ich heute ein grosses orchester aufnehmen möchte würde ich auch 
immer noch das SSL benutzen wenn ich gerade an eines rankomme oder selbst 
eines hätte, weil die "guten" geräte, die mehr bieten als industriestandard
einfach eine perfekte qualität liefern.

anders verhält es sich wenn man elektronische musik oder rock produziert, da
wirst du heutzutage im regelfall auf den computer zurückgreifen um geld zu sparen,
und beliebig viel spuren nutzen zu können.
*
*
eine gute bandmaschine mit 24 spuren kostet 25,000 euro, hinzu kommen knapp 1000
euro für ein tonband. 
damit kann man aufnehmen und wieder abspielen. schneiden ist schon unmöglich, und 
bei jeden kopieren/overdub übers mischpult verliert man an qualität.

wenn du dir stattdessen für 25,000 euro einen computer mit einen guten wandler holst,
dann hast du nur "fast" den gleichen klang nach einer aufnahme auf ein edles band. 

ABER du hast 1000 spuren, gute effekte, kannst die spuren verschieben, schneiden, 
man kann spuren versetzt abspielen, oder unterschiedlich schnell, oder rückwärts, 
oder in echtzeit die tonhöhe verändern, die neueste generation von aufnahmeprogrammen 
erfüllt praktisch den tatbestand der resynthese. 
digitales kopieren von spuren erhält immer die original information, du kannst während der
gesangsaufnahme die spuren live übers netz zu deinem kollegen auf einem anderen kontinent
strteamen, und selbstverständlich ist das alles total recall und automatisierbar. 
und hinterher kannst du das komplette projekt inclusive video für kosten von nur 12,50 euro
auf eine handelsübliche BlurayDisk brennen, wo die daten für die nächsten 40 jahre sicher 
sind und jederzeit auf knopfdruck kopiert werden können.
*
*
alles was ohnehin irgendwann mal einen wandler sieht und digital nachbearbeitet,
gemischt, gesummt usw wird, da hielte ich ein SSL 4000 dann für übertrieben, weil
die selbe aufnahme via einem 8,000 euro mackie oder soundcraft pult dann - egal
wie teuer deine wandler am computer sind - auch nicht besser klingen als durch das SSL.

interessant ist neben den AD/DA wandelrn natürlich auch immer das mikrophon, da 
darf man niemals sparen.

ein oberklasse vintage mikro ist 10 mal besser als ein modernes, sagen wir mal, 
"650 euro mikrophon" - und wenn es 30 jahre alt ist bekommst du es ... sagen wir
mal ... auch für 650 euro (obwohl es mal 5,000 DM oder mehr gekostet hat) ...

"vintage" zu benutzen ist also - wenn wir über oberklasse technik reden - nicht zuletzt
eine frage der wirtschaftlichkeit.


----------

